#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  در خواست خرید مین برد ال ای دی سونی مدل42w670a-----آدابتور

## ali0571

سلام
خسته نباشید
در خواست مین ال ای دی سونی مدل
42w670a
آدابتور
با تشکر

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام
> خسته نباشید
> در خواست مین ال ای دی سونی مدل
> 42w670a
> آدابتور
> با تشکر


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. برد سونی ندارم متاسفانه.

----------

